# Too much water



## Jada (Feb 3, 2013)

I love to google Dorian Yates and read about his workout and diet perspective. He said he drinks water  when he needs it and doesnt drink more than his body allows . He said people get caught up drinking so much water that they don't allow there body absorb the nutrients . Is he right? can that be possible ??


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2013)

does he have science to back that up?  We need water to dispel toxins etc...  I'm not saying he's wrong, but I'm going to continue drinking my 200 oz a day


----------



## Jada (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think he has the science to back those claims just going on experience only, smart guy but he caught me off guard with this one.


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought this was a good read and why I think you need to drink your water if your body is asking for it you are already dehydrated. 


This article is from the WebMD Feature Archive

Water Tips for Efficient Exercise
Whether you’re an elite athlete or a weekend warrior, drinking water during exercise is essential.
Save This Article For Later
Share this:
Font size:AAA
By Gina Shaw
WebMD Feature Reviewed by Brunilda Nazario, MD
When trainer Amanda Carlson did a study on college football players preparing for a major NFL scouting event, she found that 98% of them were dehydrated at the beginning of their morning evaluation.

“Your ability to perform athletically can decline with a very small amount of dehydration,” says Carlson, director of performance nutrition for Athletes’ Performance, which trains many of the world’s top athletes. “Just losing 2% of your body weight in fluid can decrease performance by up to 25%.”

Whether you’re an elite athlete or a weekend warrior, drinking water during exercise is essential if you want to get the most out of your workout and feel good while you’re doing it.

The Dangers of Dehydration

“When you’re working out, you’re more likely to be losing water, both through your breath and through sweat,” says Renee Melton, MS, RD, LD, director of nutrition for Sensei, a developer of online and mobile weight loss and nutrition programs. “If you start out dehydrated, you won’t get a good workout. You’ll get dizzy, lethargic, your muscles won’t work as well, you won’t feel as sharp mentally, and you’ll get cramps sooner.”

That’s because water helps your body to exercise efficiently. It lubricates your entire body -- without it, you’re like the Tin Man without his oil. It’s a vital part of the many chemical reactions in the body. “If these reactions slow down then tissues heal slower, muscle recovery is slower and the body is not functioning at 100% efficiency,” says Trent Nessler, PT, DPT, MPT, managing director of Baptist Sports Medicine in Nashville.

The Benefits of Adequate Water

By contrast, a well-hydrated athlete feels stronger and can work out longer and more effectively. “The heart does not have to work as hard to pump blood to the body, and oxygen and nutrients can be transported more efficiently to the muscles you’re working during exercise,” Nessler says. That means you’re going to have more energy, and the same exercises you struggled with when dehydrated will seem much easier.

But research has found that even experienced athletes don’t do a very good job at estimating their fluid needs. In one study, seasoned runners participating in a 10-mile race drastically underestimated how much sweat they lost and consequently drank too little to stay well hydrated. The runners underestimated their sweat losses by an average of 46% and their fluid intake by an average of 15%, resulting in the runners replacing only 30% of their fluids lost through sweat.

How Much Water Do You Need?

So how much water should you drink before, during, and after a workout? First, make sure you’re well hydrated to begin with. Drink fluids throughout the day before you exercise. Then follow this formula from Melton:

One to two hours before your workout, drink 15 to 20 ounces of water
15 minutes before you begin, drink between 8 and 10 ounces of water
During your workout, drink another 8 ounces every 15 minutes.
Next Page


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 3, 2013)

To be clear... you CAN drink too much water. So there is some merit to the idea, but the amount is large. A couple friends died in college during a hazing involving endless pushups and drinking a 5 gallon sparkletts bottle.


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree you can drink to much but I don't think anyone here is going to down 5 gallons in a day just because. I've read about those hazing incidents.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 3, 2013)

Forcing yourself do drink excessive amounts
Of water at one time is dangerous. That's how it 
Becomes harmful. Drinking plenty of
Water through day is beneficial. 
I usually take a 32oz bottle of water
Into the gym and will refill it 2-3 times 
During my workout and am constantly 
Draining water through out the day. 
Been doing if for years.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 5, 2013)

Akcent said:


> Well!!I am agree with your reviews.Water has own importance in our life.But we should be drink the water in more quantity because it is the best way for the weight loss and fat loss.Water keep protect from the different stomach diseases...



POB Bot alert!!!


----------



## DF (Mar 5, 2013)

I carry one of those 5 gal poland spring bottles at the gym.  I get my water & get some Bi work in at the same time


----------



## Cashout (Mar 5, 2013)

Spongy said:


> does he have science to back that up?  We need water to dispel toxins etc...  I'm not saying he's wrong, but I'm going to continue drinking my 200 oz a day



Are you doing cardio running back and forth to the bathroom to urinate....good grief man!


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 5, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Are you doing cardio running back and forth to the bathroom to urinate....good grief man!


what do you expect, he is a sponge


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 5, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Are you doing cardio running back and forth to the bathroom to urinate....good grief man!



I don't count my ounces of water per
Day, but I can see this. 
I know I go through 3- 32oz Gatorade 
Bottles of water at the gym. That's 92oz's
And I'm sure I do anther 100oz easily
Through out the day. Sounds like a lot 
But it's really not. 
I do piss my ass off in the middle of the
Night when I wake up 3-4 times to hit
The restroom.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 5, 2013)

But I supose body weight would be
A factor on how many oz you should drink
Throughout the day. 
200oz wouldn't be as easy for a 180lb
Guy as it would be for a 240lb guy
Or would it be necessary.


----------



## PFM (Mar 5, 2013)

Too much of anything is bad. Can a person take in too much water, of course they can. How much is too much depends on many factors. If my urine is a dark yellow I am certainly not getting enough water, if it's clear I'd say too much. Normal healthy urine is a light yellow. Adjust water intake to training, protein intake, gear and climate to always be light yellow, pretty simple.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 5, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> POB Bot alert!!!




Bingo.... damn Colt.... that was impressive. I just thought the guy from my neighborhood 7-11 joined the board.

Much Respect,
Vette

Oh, and YES - you can drink too much water!


And NEVER drink Distilled Water!!!


----------



## Cashout (Mar 5, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I don't count my ounces of water per
> Day, but I can see this.
> I know I go through 3- 32oz Gatorade
> Bottles of water at the gym. That's 92oz's
> ...



That is crazy! Interrupting your sleep 3-4 times a night to urinate is not helpful.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 5, 2013)

I drink throughout the day and don't get caught up in how many oz it is, you know if your body is dehydrated or not. I feel this is just another thing people freak out about


----------



## Cashout (Mar 5, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I drink throughout the day and don't get caught up in how many oz it is, you know if your body is dehydrated or not. *I feel this is just another thing people freak out about*



This right here ^^^

A lot of times people get fixated on stuff like this as opposed to really locking in the basics of their diet.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2013)

Jada, who cares?


Drink water everyone!


----------



## Azog (Mar 6, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I don't count my ounces of water per
> Day, but I can see this.
> I know I go through 3- 32oz Gatorade
> Bottles of water at the gym. That's 92oz's
> ...




I drink pretty close to 2 gallons a day. I am a thirsty mofo. I don't do it on purpose or track my consumption. Anyway, I was posting to tell you that I had the same problem. Pissing like 4 times a night. That is ridiculous. What helped me was drastically cutting back my water after like 7-8 at night. I wake up once a night at the most now.


----------

